# Grafikarte aufrüsten



## TobGod (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,
habe mir überlegt, dass ich den RAM austocke und mir eine Graka zulege, da ja bald HL2 kommt . Also den RAM habe ich jetzt schon länger drin und funktioniert auch. Nun habe ich den Aldi Rechner ( Titanium MD 3001 ) und man sagt ja immer, dass man solche Komplettsysteme nicht aufrüsten sollte, da sie aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Ein bekannter von mir jedoch hat sich auch eine neue Graka reingesetzt und es läuft super. Also nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
1. Ich habe jetzt eine MSI Medion Geforce4MX460 drin. Möchte nun aber gerne eine Radeon haben. Kann ich die ohne Probleme infach reinsetzen ?
2. Möchte mir eine ATI RADEON 256MB 9600XT kaufen. Bei der Beschreibung steht, dass Sie AGP 8x hat. Nun weiß ich nicht genua was mein Board hat. Ich denke aber mal 4x bei einer 64MB Graka. Ist die neue Grafikkarte abwärtskompatible zum AGP 4x ? Und schränkt es die Leistung der neuen Grafikkarte nicht sehr ein ? Also lohnt es sich so eine zu kaufen oder kann Sie ihre Power garnicht ausnutzen ?
3. Die neue Graka hat ja 256MB SD DD-R Speicher oder so . Habe aber irgendwo mal gesehen, das das Board die garnicht annimmt oder so. Also wie beim RAM das man nur so und soviel Reinpacken kann. Stimmt das ? Wenn ja schränkt es die Leistung schon wieder mehr ein nicht wahr ? Also vielleicht doch eher eine 128MBer ?

Ich hoffe hier kann mich jemand ein wenig aufklären und mir einen Rat geben, ob sich der Kauf lohnt oder eher doch nicht. Möchte auf alle Fälle HL2 ruckelfrei spielen können.

MfG tobi


----------



## gothic ghost (6. Juni 2004)

Hi,


> abwärtskompatible


das kann nicht dein Kriterium sein, wenn du eine optimale Leistung
haben willst müssen alle Komponenten passen und mit spielen.
Sonst wirfst du dein Geld zum Fenster raus.


----------



## Spacemonkey (6. Juni 2004)

Hm glaubst du wirklich daran das HL2 bald rauskommt? *g*

Aber im Ernst-
Die Graka sollte laufen und es sollte auch eine große Steigerung gegenüber der jetzigen sein.
Und keine Angst sie ist Abwärtskompatibel, sie erreicht zwar nicht ganz die volle Leistung aber es bringt schon viel.

Ich hatte mir damals auch einen Aldi-Rechner gekauft und habe die Geforce 2 gegen ne Geforce 4 Ti ausgetauscht sie lief einwandfrei und hat viel Geschwindigeit bei Spielen gebracht.
Das einzige Problem was sein kann, ist das das Netzteil zu schwach ist. das müsstest du halt entweder ausprobieren oder mal so über den DAumen gepeilt rechnen was dein Rechner verbraucht.



> das kann nicht dein Kriterium sein, wenn du eine optimale Leistung
> haben willst müssen alle Komponenten passen und mit spielen.
> Sonst wirfst du dein Geld zum Fenster raus.



Dann kann er gleich das Mainboard austauschen, den Prozessor somit das RAM und wenn wir grade dabei sind noch eine schnelle Platte und ein neues schnelles DVD-Laufwerk. 

Das kann auch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.

Und wenn er sich jetzt die Radeon holt, dann kann er jetzt flüssig die Spiele spielen und in einem Jahr wenn Stalker, Doom3 und HL2 draußen sind laufen sie auch noch flüssig.


@TobGod
Du könntest mal schreiben, was du für einen Prozessor hast?


----------



## TobGod (6. Juni 2004)

Jo danke erstmal für die Antwort.
@gothic ghost: Dann müssten sich ja alle Leute nur noch neue PCs holen, wenn das aufrüsten nichts bringen würde.

Also ich habe einen P4 1992,6MHz Prozesser und bin damit auch nicht zufrieden, den könnte ich aber vielleicht noch auf 2100MHz hochjagen . Habe aber gehört wenn man Prozessoren übertaktet, dass die nicht wie Grafikkarten erst so "Warnhinweise" abgeben, sondern sofort durchbrennen. Das wäre dann nicht so gut  . Und ich habe 512DD-R RAM von Siemens. Was ich für ein Board habe weiß ich nicht. Aber zu meiner Frage 3 nochmal. Stimmt es denn, das die Verbindung zwischen AGP und Motherboard z.B. nur auf 128MB irgendwie begrenzt ist ? Weil dann würden mir ja 256MB Speicher an der Graka nichts bringen oder ? Dadurch könnte ich dann ein bisschen Geld sparen . Also ich habe gestern Abend mal meine jetztige Grafikkarte übertaktet, hat zwar 300 Punkte mehr im Benchmark gebracht aber keine deutlich spürbare Leistung. Also eine neue muss her. Hoffe ihr gebt mir noch viele Tipps , tobi


----------



## gothic ghost (6. Juni 2004)

@ TobGod


> Dann müssten sich ja alle Leute nur noch neue PCs holen, wenn das aufrüsten nichts bringen würde.


Nein,
aber es funktioniert nur wenn das Motherboard es unterstützt,
und bei der Graka mußt du noch die Volt beachten denn wenn du
z.B. +1.5V hast und die Neue aber +3.3V hat ?


----------



## TobGod (6. Juni 2004)

Wie kriege ich das denn alles raus. Also müsste ich ja wissen wieviel das Mainboard unterstützt an Volt und dann noch von den beiden Grafikkarten. Gibt es da irgendein Tool für um das rauszubekommen ? Und wie soll ich das von der Radeon 9600XT 256MB rausbekommen ?

Noch was:
Was meint ihr ? Ist die Radeon 9600XT Ultimate 128MB oder die Radeon 9600XT 256MB schneller ? Kommt es eigentlich so sehr auf den Speicher an ? Aber die Grafikkarten haben den selben Grafikchip-Takt und auch gleichen Speichertakt.

Mehr Tipps bitte


----------



## Goofman (6. Juni 2004)

Die Grakas sind gleich schnell. Der einzige Unterschied ist die Kühlung.
Die normale 9600XT wird mit nem relativ lautem Lüfter gekühlt und die Ultimate wird fast passiv gekühlt (Hat nen großen Alukühler drauf)

Damit du weißt, ob dein Mainboard die Spannung der Graka unterstützt, mußt du nur kucken, wie dein AGP-Slot aussieht und diesen dann mit der Steckleiste der Graka vergleichen.

Hier ein Bild der Graka: 







Mfg Niky


----------



## TobGod (7. Juni 2004)

Ehm also ich habe nen AGP4x Slot. Habe gehört der hat 1,5V . Also muss ich den Slot mit der Steckleiste der neuen Graffikarte vergleichen ? Also müsste ich Sie ja erst kaufen um das zu sehen. Und wenns hinterher nicht passt ? Also meine jetzige Graka sieht aber auch an der Steckleiste so aus. Also ein Spalt und dann noch diesen Haken da hinten dran ( da klappt man ja so ein Teil vor, dass sie hält ).

Aber ich sollte wenn schon doch eine mit 256MB nehmen oder ?


----------



## TobGod (7. Juni 2004)

Ja also jetzt wollte ich mich wohl bald entscheiden.
Also: Welche Karte mag denn nun die beste sein ? 9600XT 128MB, 9600XT 256MB ( lohnt sich 256MB bei meinem Rechner ? ) oder die 9600XT Firblade Edition 128MB, da die höher getaktet ist. Gebt mir mal bitte einen Rat! Vom Preis her tut sich da nicht viel aber welche lohnt sich jetzt für mich ?

Nochmal meine Daten:
MICRO-STAR Motherboard, 1992,6MHz P4 CPU, 512DD-R RAM Siemens und halt die alte Grafikkarte Medion MSI Geforce4MX460 64MB.

Ich überlege auch schon eine 9700Pro zu akufen obwohl die ungefähr 50€ teuer wäre. Aber dann könnte man sich doch im Prinzip auch schon eine 9800Pro kaufen da die auch ca. 220€ kostet und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage: Lohnt sich so eine Graka, wenn sie sowieso nicht ausgelastet werden kann. Da ich nicht vorhabe den PC noch weiter aufzurüsten also neuen CPU oder so. Nur eine neue Graka für HL2 und nächstes Jahr hab ich genug Geld für nen neuen. Aber da sollte man ja eh noch warten bis DD-R2 usw. alles ausgereift ist.

Hoffe auf gute und viele Tipps !


----------



## Alex Duschek (7. Juni 2004)

Bist du sicher,dass du jetzt 200 € für ne Graka raushauen willst,nur um damit HL 2 zocken zu können,zumal du dir nächstes Jahr sowiso ein komplett neues System zusammenbaust?

Würd ich jetzt vielleicht nicht machen,sondern das Geld sparen und lieber in den neuen investieren.Ich versteh das sowiso ned so ganz warum man jedes Jahr ne neue Graka braucht


----------



## TobGod (7. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich einen Tipp welche Graka ich mir kaufen soll. Dass ich mir eine kaufen muss um die neuen Spiele gescheit spielen zu können ist sicher und dmait hab ich mich schon abgefunden. Also sag mir mal lieber bitte jemand welche denn nun besser ist !? Danke


----------



## Goofman (7. Juni 2004)

Nimm die 9800Pro!
Hab ich mir auch geholt und habs bis jetzt noch nicht bereut...
Hat derzeit in der Leistungsklasse eindeutig das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und ist um klassen besser als die 9600XT.

Mfg Niky


----------



## TobGod (8. Juni 2004)

Aber die braucht doch schon eine extra Stromversorgung oder ? Weil ich weiß nicht wie man sowas anschließt. Ist da ne Anleitung mit bei ?


----------



## Goofman (8. Juni 2004)

Da muß man nur so ein Stromkabel, wie du es z.B. an dein CDROM oder deine Festplatte ranhängst, einzustöpseln.
Ist sogar ne extra Verlängerung dabei.
Also das ist das kleinste Problem!

Mfg Niky


----------



## TobGod (8. Juni 2004)

Jo ich habe mich jetzt letztendlich doch für die Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro 128MB 256bit Speicheranbindung entschieden. Hoffe das mein System einiges aus ihr rausholen kann  Danke für alle eure Antworten!


----------



## TobGod (9. Juni 2004)

Öhm nochmal heirzu. Habe in einem anderen forum gelesen, dass die Grafikkarte voll der Beschiss sei. Die Bulk-Versionen ( die ich auch bestellt habe ) seien total an RAM abgespeckt und würden nur ca. halbe Leistung oder so bringen. Also ich habe beim Internetshop angefragt sie sagten, dass die Grafikkarte aber 256bit Speicheranbindung hat. Ist das nicht der große Unterschied zwischen den Karten !? Hab kein Bock 200€ jetzt für sone schei* Graka ausgegeben zu haben. Ach und wenn ich die grafikkarte habe wie kann ich da gucken ob sie wirklich eine 256bit Speicheranbindung hat ? Ich trau dem Shop irgendwie nicht, wurde viel schlechtes drüber geschrieben :/ Danke schonmal , tobi

Und nochwas  Also wenn ich die Graka habe wirds glaube ich für mich schwer. Habe diese Seite durch ein Forum gefunden: http://www.ati.com/support/products/pc/radeon9800/Getting_Started.pdf da wird erklärt wie man die Graka richtig anschließt usw. Also ich bleuib beim ersten Abschnitt schon stecken was soll cih da genau deinstallieren und wieder irgendwas neues installieren !? oO Also nen neuen Controllertreiber oder so ? Hätte ich mir nicht so kompliziert vorgestellt. Außerdem habe ich bei Ati auf der homepage gelesen die 9800Pro braucht mind. 300W . Mein Netzteil hat aber nur 250W . Also kann ich`s vergessen oder ? Verdammt ich hätte doch die 9600XT nehmen sollen.

Hab jetzt mal bei ebay geguckt. So ein neues Netzteil ist ja garnicht so teuer. Ca. 20€ ! Also bei den Angeboten und auch bei den Angeboten in Internet-Shops steht immer ob es für einen AMD oder Intel geeignet ist und ob für ein EPS-Mainboard oder ein ATX-Mainboard und noch ob für ein ATX-Gehäuse ist. Also ich hab da null Durchblick. Ich habe den Aldi-Pc Medion Titanium MD 3001. Nun habe ich sogar schon den Pc aufgeschraubt und die länge des Netzteils nachgemessen, weil ich ja nicht weiß ob ich ein ATX-Gehäuse habe oder ein ATX-Mainboard. Also das Netzteil ist so quer drin also nicht, dass die längere Seite nach unten ist. Hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine. Also breit ist es 14,5cm ( also so breit auch ungefähr dann mein Gehäuse ) und hoch 7,5cm. Ist das ein ATX-Netzteil ? Und kann man einfach so ein billiges Netzteil von ebay kaufen oder meint ihr die sind Schrott weil ich will meiner Graka viel Power geben können 
Und ich weiß nicht genau wo ich bei den Anschlüssen drauf achten muss. Sowas mit 5,25zoll sagt mir rein nischt  Hoffe irgendjemand kann hier einem totalen Newbie helfen.


----------



## Goofman (9. Juni 2004)

Hi

Also zur ersten Frage: Die meinten die 9800SE. Die is total abgespeckt.
Der Unterschied zwischen Bulk und Retail is nur die Zugabe von Software und irgendwelchen Kabeln und Spielen.

Zu zweitens: Also für ne Radeon 9600XT brauchst fast genausoviel Saft, wie für ne 9800Pro! Also hättest eh ein neues holen müssen...
Hättest deine Hardwarekonfiguration vllt vollständig posten sollen...

Hol dir ein Enermax mit 353Watt. Da kannst fast nix falsch machen...

Bei welchem Shop hast es denn bestellt? Bei Norsk.it?

Mit den Treibern ist das so: Erst deine Alten Treiber deinstallieren, dann neu starten -> Standartgrakatreiber installieren -> runterfahren ->neue Graka einbauen -> neue Treiber installieren

So schwer isses doch gar nich...

Mfg Niky


----------



## TobGod (9. Juni 2004)

Also die Grafikkarte habe ich bei http://www.com-tra.de bestellt, obwohl man sagte die hätten kaum Service usw. Aber da war es am billigsten  . Also ich habe den Medion Titanium MD 3001, 2Ghz Intel P4, 512MB DDR-RAM von Siemens, eine Geforce4MX460 mit 64MB, mein Netzteil hat MAX OUTPUT 250W, ein Mainboard von MICRO-STAR. Viel mehr weiß ich selber nicht über meinen PC. Les bitte mal meinen vorherigen Beitrag. Habe ihn editiert weil ich keine Doppelposts machen wollte. Hab gerade geguckt das Enermax mit 353Watt kostet ja rund 55€ !? Also soviel Geld wollte ich dafür nicht ausgeben. Allerhöchstens 30€ inkl. Versand. Die Grafikkarte ist schon so schweineteuer. Ich bin doch nur ein armer kleiner Schüler  . Vielleicht kannst du mir den vorherigen Beitrag beantworten sofern du ihn verstehst. Ich hatte schon immer Schwierigkeiten mich auszudrücken  Danke schonmal, tobi


----------



## gothic ghost (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
du hast den Intel P4, dafür muß das Netzteil ein extra Kabel haben,
sonst geht es nicht., sprich es muß P4 kompatibel sein.
Billige Netzteile haben die schlechte Angewohnheit immer lauter zu werden. 

PS du hast doch bald Geburtstag, lass es dir schenken.


----------



## TobGod (9. Juni 2004)

Jo ob es P4 kompatible ist steht ja immer dabei. Ich versteh das mit den Maßen aber nicht. Also bei einer Auktion steht z.B. "ATX für AMD und Intel" Was soll das ATX ? Habe ich ATX ? Würde das reinpassen ? Habe nochmals draufgeguckt es ist ein Fortron FSP glaub ich war das jetzt. Bei ebay gibt es davon aber nur welche mit 300W möchte aber gerne ein 350W Netzteil. Also das was ich drin habe is halt passgenau und ich denke nicht, dass jedes beliebige Netzteil darein geht. Bin voll verwirrt
Und woher weiß ich jetzt ob ich ein ATX-Gehäuse habe oder nicht ? Arghs warum ist das so kompliziert gemacht ?+

Vielleicht könnte mir BITTE BITTE jemand der Ahnung davon hat im IRC helfen. Es geht schneller und man muss nicht immer auf die Antowrten solange warten weil die Graka kommt bald und da sollte ein Netzteil da sein  Uhrzeit und Channel bestimmst du.. ABER BITTE HELFT MIR. Ich verzweifel hier noch.

Achja und ich habe vorhin mit meinem Bruder geredet. Er meinte wenn die Grafikkarte 300W braucht und ich ein 350W Netzteil kaufen will, würden nurnoch 50W für das restliche System übrig bleiben.. Das kann doch garnicht oder ?


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

Von der Firma gibt aber auch eins mit 350 Watt und für P4

gelöscht ;-)


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

Nichts für ungut aber der erste Link funktioniert nicht und bei dem zweiten weiß ich ja nicht ob es passt und wenn ich passen würde, wäre 50€ aber ein hammerpreis meint ihr nicht ? Also ich weiß nicht ob ich soviel Geld noch zusammenkratzen kann. Zum Geburtstag gibs nich viel..

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen, wüßte manchmal nicht was ich ohne diese Seite und ihre User machen sollte 

Also so sieht der PC von hinten aus, wo man auch das Netzteil sieht.


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

Der erste und der letzte Link gehen nicht.  
Aber du hast ein ATX Netzteil  tja, der Preis.
Und der ist nicht mach_bar am Geburtstag ?

PS. gebe im Goggle mal *Fortron FSP* ein und auf der zweiten
Seite ist der Link zu deinem ATX 250


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

Also das Bild finde ich jetzt nicht aber du bist dir sicher, dass ich ein ATX habe ? Also kann ich jedes beliebige Netzteil ATX und P4 kompatibel nehmen ? Das wäre gut, denn dann könnte ich eins bei ebay kaufen. Also da steht dran TÜV, CE und PFC oder so. Ist das was ? Oder muss ich acuh noch auf die Ausgänge usw. achten ? Also von diesen Volt und Ampere Zeugs hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Goofman (10. Juni 2004)

Ja, du kannst theoretisch jedes Beliebige ATX-Netzteil verwenden.
Jedoch gilt auch hier: Geiz ist NICHT geil!

Aber hol dir wenigstens eins mit Garantie, falls es doch mal abkratzen sollte...
(Meist kratzt jedoch nicht nur das Netzteil ab...)

Mfg Niky


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

Gut das du noch das Bild nachgeliefert hast, das Netzteil hat etwas
ungewöhnliche Anordnungen für den Ein- und Ausschalter sowie
den Stromanschluss. Da könnte es Schwierigkeiten  geben,
ich würde mal die Hotline von Medion anrufen bevor du ein anderes kaufst.
*Aber ein ATX ist es.*


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

Ok also 2Fragen hätte ich da noch :
1. Wenn das Netzteil 350W hat und die graka 300W braucht bleibt dann für den Rest des Systems nurnoch 50W über ?
2.Wenn mein Netzteil im Moment sagen wir mal auf einem Anschluss 10Ampere hat. Das neue aber nun darauf 15Ampere. Kann das dann durchbrennen ? Oder nehmen die Komponenten sich nur soviel wie sie brauchen ?

Was haltet ihr von diesem ? War in dem neuen Aldi-Rechner drin und gleiche Firma mit 350W. KLICK HIER 

Danke schonmal vielmals, tobi


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TobGod _
> Ok also 2Fragen hätte ich da noch :
> 1. Wenn das Netzteil 350W hat und die graka 300W braucht bleibt dann für den Rest des Systems nurnoch 50W über ?


*Ja, das ist nicht gerade viel Spielraum, mehr ist besser (450W)*


> 2.Wenn mein Netzteil im Moment sagen wir mal auf einem Anschluss 10Ampere hat. Das neue aber nun darauf 15Ampere. Kann das dann durchbrennen ? Oder nehmen die Komponenten sich nur soviel wie sie brauchen ?


*da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.*


> Was haltet ihr von diesem ? War in dem neuen Aldi-Rechner drin und gleiche Firma mit 350W.


*würde gehen,  ist aber eine Frage an Medion*


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

> würde gehen, ist aber eine Frage an Medion



Ehm wie soll ich das verstehen ? Soll cih bei Medion anrufen und fragen ob es sinnvoll wäre das Netzteil zu nehmen oder wie jetzt ?

Also ich brauche jetzt ein Netzteil mit 450W, mindestens 4Stecker für CD-ROM usw. ( wo ja auch die Graka drankommt ), einmal Floppy Stromkabel, dann noch so einen 4poligen Stecker fürs Mainboard ( der ist quadratisch also nicht längst wie die anderen ) und dann noch dieser große Stecker der direkt neben den breiten, dünnen Kabeln für die Laufwerke ist. Die Artikel sind aber leider ziehmlich überall schlecht beschrieben.. weiß nicht ob ein Netzteil alles hat, was ich brauche. Könnt ihr nochmal helfen ?


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

Moin moin,
das mit Medion kannst du vergessen, habe mal dein Bild vergrössert
um die Verschraubung besser erkennen zu können, das ist okay und
somit ist jedes Netzteil möglich. Wenn da "ATX für AMD und Intel" steht
müßten auch genügend Kabel vorhanden sein, also:
ATX 450 Watt 
P4 kompatibel
und tu dir selber einen Gefallen, und nimm nicht das billigste Netzteil.
 
Nur mal zum Vergleich:
Selber habe ich ein ATX 450W von "be quiet " Modell Blackline mit zwei
Ventilatoren (gute Lager ) dadurch gute Lüftung, ist sehr leise und solide 
gebaut, das ist für mich wichtig da der Rechner jeden Tag 14 - 18 Std. läuft.
Tja, kostet aber schlappe 90 Euro.


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

Ich habe jetzt bei ebay ein Levicom Black Power mit 420Watt gesehen. Da sind alle benötigten Kabel dran und Levicom ist doch eine gute Marke oder ? Dann würde ich mir das kaufen und dieser Thread könnte endlich beendet werden


----------



## gothic ghost (10. Juni 2004)

Levicom !? kenne ich nicht, aber wird schon okay sein.
Niemand kennt alles. ;-)
Na denn viel Spass beim zocken


----------



## TobGod (10. Juni 2004)

Jo danke und danke für alle eure Antworten  Ist echt nett, dass man noch irgendwo Hilfe umsonst kriegt


----------

